

The real benefits on using Facebook/Path liked sidebar navigation in iOS apps  - MystcolorJames
http://mystcolor.github.com/2012/01/02/the-real-benefits-on-using-facebook-or-path-liked-sidebar-navigation-in-iOS-apps.html

======
freejack
I agree that for phone apps, this works well, but disagree that it ports well
to tablets.

I mean, it is okay for tablets, perhaps better than some other approaches, but
I really believe that a different primary navigation method is needed for
apps.

Primary nab should be within thumbs reach. This implies that most of the
important navigation items are within a couple of inches of the bottom corners
of the screen. Much of what is currently being used requires a one handed
approach to the tablet which slows the user down unnecessarily.

I'd really like to see more aggressive approaches to tablet UI than we're
currently getting from iOS devs.

